# Mucuna Pruriens



## S O L A R I S

Hi everyone,

I want to share with you guys a dietary supplement that I have been taking. Its technically a legume, which is sold in powder format/or capsules. The bean goes by different names but the scientific one I guess is *Mucuna Pruriens*

Its used throughout the world, and has been been a staple in Ayurvedic Indian medicine. I recently went to an Ayurvedic pharmacy in my town, and purchased a small tub of it in powder format, its exported from India and is suggested to be dilluted in hot water/hot milk. It costs me 5 US dollars approx, so definitely value for money.

The Mucuna powder is off white in color, with spots of black granules. These black granules are naturally high source of Levodopa, the precursor to dopamine.

There are lots of benefits,and you may search about this drug yourself on the internet. But from my experience, it is one of the best supplements ive taken to counter brain fog. I realized that whenever I take it it gives me a "Can do" attitude and makes me more present and confident. It makes my day much easier infact. I have been taking it on and off for a while now, Its one of those things that has helped me keep focus and perform at work instead of being zombified. Other than the brain fog and mood altering benefits, it increase HGH and testosterone, so im incorporating it into my diet/health plan as well.

Another reason why I started taking Mucuna is because of RLS-Restless legs syndrome - i get spouts of it every so often. and it has helped me tremendously in that regard.

I have also went off of Zoloft recently - cold turkey, and I am considering going off of Lamictal if I find a correct substitute. I realized that I want to give Ayurvedic medicine a try, and that I really cant keep paying for psychiatric visits anymore. I felt its time to take charge of things.

The reason why I wanted to share this everyone today, is because I feel that taking this supplement has helped in making me maintain my job and help me function on a day to day basis. If you find yourself in a similar situation when nothing else has worked, then trying out Mucuna Pruriens may be an option you would want to try.

Since Mucuna increases dopamine, alot might be concerned about its dopaminergic effects. I was concerned as well, especially that I have a first and second degree relatives which are diagnosed with psychotic disorders. As of yet however, it has only had positive effects and no negatives.

Note: everyone taking Mucuna Pruriens should take a COMT inhibitor along at the same time. A natural source of it is Green Tea. I highly suggest that you consult a pharmacist about the correct dosage, especially if you are taking it in powder format and not capsules

Hope everyone does their own research on Mucuna Pruriens, and hopefully benefits from it


----------



## Visual

Glad to hear someone else helped by dopamine. As you know and stated, _Mucuna pruriens_ increases dopamine. It has been the natural way of treating Parkinson's Disease for years (though it weak/mild).

RLS is treated by increasing dopamine. Testosterone is increased by decreasing prolactin via D2 receptors in the pituitary. Cognitive functions depend on dopamine as does balancing/control-of emotions.

Since your mental functions have improved, you have found the core (or at least one core) issue with your problems. As for quitting Zoloft, it reduces dopamine (though there is no reason a person can't take both serotonin and dopamine) and if you do fine without it - great.

Question about your relatives being diagnosed with psychotic disorder - do you know any details? The reason I ask is sometimes the dysregulation from low-dopamine can produce symptoms that could be viewed as delusional. A case in point is how some doctors often react when you start to describe perceptional problems from DP/DR. But there are others.

Note of caution - be slow and careful as to how you reduce Lamictal. There are cases of people needing dopamine but must increase anti-seizure medications to manage adjusting to the increased dopamine. And slow is always advisable with these meds anyway.

Please keep us posted on how you do.


----------



## S O L A R I S

Hey Visual,

thanks for the response. The psychotic disorders in the family are schizophrenia. But its been thought that it skips a generation, so i guess i'm in this generational gap. You bring a valid point however, offspring of these first degree relatives are also more commonly diagnosed with schizoid personality disorder, so who knows...

One note about Mucuna however, is that taking it for a long time is thought to reduce serotonin production and secretion. That is also the reason why i quit zoloft, because i figure i wouldnt need serotonin reuptake inhibition, but rather more production of it / i.e. a serotonin agonist.

To that extent ive been taking 5-HTP. I figure if you take direct precursors to dopamine and serotonin it would be best. This made me think why most drugs are reuptake inhibitors rather than agonists,

I am still taking lamictal and have not reduced the dosage, im on 50 mg daily, and my previous zoloft dosage was 50 a day as well, so pretty low. I was also taking zoloft for a year. Honestly, i really wanted to get out as fast as I could and find something more sustainable. zoloft was great for the year i took it and literaly saved my life, but i think/hope that I can move along.

The RLS was f'ing horrible. they wanted to put me on a pharma version of levodopa/carbidopa but i refused. glad i moved onto something better. I will go and discuss with my doctor on the best way to stop taking lamictal soon.

Just to elaborate on how how im taking it. I put 1/4 to less than 1/2 a teaspoon of the powder in a small water bottle. and take it with me. I sip on it throughout the way, or sometimes take it all at once. taking it before a workout is so amazing. i dont take it everday, but rather regularly.

I dont want to sound pessimistic, but I am not taking Mucuna to fix the depersonalization, i wont say that i have lost hope. but i am taking it to help me move along and live life to its best possibility.


----------



## Visual

_Mucuna pruriens_ actually contains serotonin as well as dopamine.

*The psychotic disorders in the family are schizophrenia. But its been thought that it skips a generation, so i guess i'm in this generational gap. You bring a valid point however, offspring of these first degree relatives are also more commonly diagnosed with schizoid personality disorder, so who knows...*

Wow, just looked up SPD and depersonalization is a common feature. As far as medications, they sometimes combine anti-psychotics (reduce dopamine) and Wellbutrin (increase dopamine). Furthermore, many of the behaviors/symptoms described are characteristic of low dopamine (opposite of _pure_ schizophrenia) and seen in some Parkinson's people. This is just fascinating. And, as you said, it tends to be hereditary with schizophrenia.

*This made me think why most drugs are reuptake inhibitors rather than agonists*

Agonists and reuptake inhibitors tend to accomplish the same thing - just in two different ways. Some meds like Wellbutrin can have combinations - it is a dopamine reuptake inhibitor and a dopamine antagonist (opposite) but the balance is slight overall increase in dopamine functioning.

*they wanted to put me on a pharma version of levodopa/carbidopa*

This stuff is saving my life - definitely fixing visual distortions. I've always had RLS but it never bothers me, just those around - fidget, fidget, fidget, fidget&#8230; How is it that it bothers you?

*Just to elaborate on how how im taking it. I put 1/4 to less than 1/2 a teaspoon of the powder in a small water bottle. and take it with me. I sip on it throughout the way, or sometimes take it all at once. taking it before a workout is so amazing. i dont take it everday, but rather regularly.*

I have a pound of velvet beans in my herborium and should play with it.









*I dont want to sound pessimistic, but I am not taking Mucuna to fix the depersonalization, i wont say that i have lost hope. but i am taking it to help me move along and live life to its best possibility.*

BINGO!!! That is the goal anyway. Natural sources of dopamine are very weak - but as you see it benefits you.

Oh, I forgot, do you have visual symptoms?

Honestly, I would encourage trying the levodopa/carbidopa. I get tremendous benefit from even just 50mg/day (the starting dose for Parkinson's is typically 300mg/day). Of all the meds I've ever tried, it is very gentle. The only real side effect is it can make you a little thirsty. There is no withdrawal issue. It isn't addictive either.

If I take 300mg/day, then my vision gets very bright, which I don't like or need - so right now I take 100-150mg/day. If you feel benefit with _Mucuna pruriens_, then you would probably like this med.


----------



## theoneandonly

how does it help with memory?


----------

